
Completely branded/personalized/custom domain names - johnnywu
Introducing Handshake:<p>Handshake makes it possible to have a completely personalized domain name. For example, I actually happen to own the Handshake extension &quot;.johnnywu&quot;, which means you can access my Linkedin profile via &quot;linkedin.johnnywu&quot;, my Paypal via &quot;paypal.johnnywu&quot;, and even my MeUndies referral code via &quot;meundies.johnnywu&quot;. At the moment, in order to resolve Handshake names you&#x27;ll need to either change your DNS settings or use an alternative search engine like HNS.to — you can&#x27;t yet just search these names directly in a browser like Chrome or Safari. Keep in mind though that HNS.to was developed by 1 person over a single weekend, so the only thing really holding browsers back from natively resolving Handshake names is merely awareness, which is why I&#x27;ve reached out here.<p>One example to show how much momentum Handshake is already picking up, would be via Cloudflare&#x27;s All Time Feedback and Product Requests page (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;community.cloudflare.com&#x2F;c&#x2F;feedback&#x2F;prodreq&#x2F;30&#x2F;l&#x2F;top&#x2F;all?order=votes) — in just one month&#x27;s time, Handshake support on Cloudflare has already become a top 4 most upvoted product request of all time while the next most recent top 15 post was suggested back in July 2019.<p>We&#x27;re still updating our company&#x27;s landing page so currently it isn&#x27;t the most helpful for understanding what we or Handshake are all about but long story short, Namebase is merely a group of people who were so enthusiastic about Handshake that they built an entire company around making it as easy as possible for anyone to interact with Handshake. If you&#x27;d like to learn more about Handshake or Namebase, all of the relevant resources you&#x27;ll want is accessible via my personal website, &quot;home.johnnywu&quot; (remember to search for it via HNS.to).<p>Hope you&#x27;ll get just as excited about Handshake as I am!<p>Best,<p>Johnny Wu<p>Community Manager at Namebase.io
======
mtmail
Direct URL [https://www.namebase.io/](https://www.namebase.io/)

